# double thick potholder pattern



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

http://stitcheryprojects.com/2010/08/15/the-best-crocheted-potholder/

This is a super thick potholder or can be used as a hot pad


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Thank you, I saved this one, but don't really understand it.......even with the photo's. I have a friend who crochet's beautifully so when she comes to visit next time I will ask her to show me how to do it..


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

thanks for the link


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

Thanks for the link, I have it saved.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

MaryCarter said:


> Thank you, I saved this one, but don't really understand it.......even with the photo's. I have a friend who crochet's beautifully so when she comes to visit next time I will ask her to show me how to do it..


Did you happen to see that there's a video showing the technique?


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Interesting pattern. Thanks!


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

Thank you for the link.


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## louisevl (Jan 2, 2013)

Our crochet and knit groups both use this pattern frequently. It's a great pattern


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

This is interesting!
My thick hot pads are made from 3 strands of cotton yarn and work great but I will try this one.
Something new!
Thank you.


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

MaryCarter said:


> Thank you, I saved this one, but don't really understand it.......even with the photo's. I have a friend who crochet's beautifully so when she comes to visit next time I will ask her to show me how to do it..


I thank you also for the link as I had learned this a year or two ago but did not save the link. now I saved it. Useful to give to others when trying to explain. That site has very good pix. It is a little hard to wrap your brain around it and the first couple rows are much more confusing but as you get to 4 rows in it really starts to become easier. Have made about 10 of these now and they really are pretty fast to do. Skills that would be helpful to learning this technique would be front post crochet, and crocheting through the back loop. Try just crocheting a few rows first where you crochet through only the back loops. You get a ribbing type fabric. Then start looking one row below. You start seeing a loop on the front of the fabric directly below each of your stitches. If you turn the fabric sideways so it is not in the normal position for crochet you can easily slide the hook further than the back loop and through that loop one row down, then just yarn over and pull through both of those rows and finish your single crochet like normal. It kinda folds the fabric up to get the stitch below. That's what makes the double thickness.. If your friend is able to do it and show you you will wonder why you had trouble with it. Real simple to do not so simple to wrap brain around.


----------



## It'sJustMe (Nov 27, 2011)

Have to bookmark this one. Nothing beats a crocheted hot pad imho. Making the hanging loop part of the beginning rows is so smart too.


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

The only ones I make anymore! Took me years to find it and I love it, as does everyone I give it to.


----------



## vmcmacken (Dec 31, 2011)

I adjusted this pattern and made placemats for our table. It's fun to do and makes nice thick ones. One can make hot pads that match.


----------



## frani512 (Apr 15, 2012)

I've used this pattern before. It is the best potholder!


----------



## Jean K (Sep 9, 2011)

I shared this with my crochet friends and one of them has made several and LOVES the pattern and thickness. I haven't tried it yet, but it is on my list.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Great pattern. I use this one and they are nice and thick. No heat comes through. It is fast and easy.


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

Looks like a keeper. thanks


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Thank you! Wish I had known this a month ago. I will be making lots of these!


----------



## Woodstockgranny (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

MaryCarter said:


> Thank you, I saved this one, but don't really understand it.......even with the photo's. I have a friend who crochet's beautifully so when she comes to visit next time I will ask her to show me how to do it..[/qu
> 
> OOOOPS! I sent it before replying. :mrgreen:


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

Dimples16 said:


> MaryCarter said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you, I saved this one, but don't really understand it.......even with the photo's. I have a friend who crochet's beautifully so when she comes to visit next time I will ask her to show me how to do it..[/qu
> ...


----------



## karen3032 (Oct 17, 2012)

Thanks for the link


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

marilyngf said:


> http://stitcheryprojects.com/2010/08/15/the-best-crocheted-potholder/
> 
> This is a super thick potholder or can be used as a hot pad


Thanks for the link. I watched the video to understand the stitch. It took me less then 2 hours to make this. The first couple rows were pretty slow and fiddley but the rest went quick and smooth. I now have a new thick yet flexible pot holder. ☺

Robin


----------



## dana768 (Jun 14, 2011)

I would really like to be able to master this pattern.....(it is not happening !!!)

I don't normally crochet, but this looked so interesting and not too difficult.
( wrong)

I actually got to row 3, then all went kaput....

I even watched the video....oh well, I will rip it out and try again. :hunf:


----------



## luvs2knit50 (Feb 1, 2013)

I started making this potholder several years ago. It is a great pattern altho a little confusing to start with for sure. I just taught it to 2 nieces several weeks ago. One has started doing it in other stitches. Have not tried it yet. She has used half dbls, dbl crochet, crunch stitch (sl st 1, hdc 1 across) griddle stitch (dc 1, sc 1). Haven't tried it myself yet, but it would had some variety once you get the hang of it. Took me a half a day to do them to start with. Now I can get one done in an hour.


----------



## luvs2knit50 (Feb 1, 2013)

dana768 said:


> I would really like to be able to master this pattern.....(it is not happening !!!)
> 
> I don't normally crochet, but this looked so interesting and not too difficult.
> ( wrong)
> ...


Once you get beyond the third row it is a piece of cake. Best wishes.


----------

